# Remedies for chafing?



## nomofica

I have fairly wide thighs, which are always rubbing when I walk/run. Mixed with sweat while on the job it's a bad combination and almost always leads to those painful chafe marks on the inner thigh, is extremely distracting (trying to hold cspine at an MVC while the affected area is burning... ugh..) and I can almost never deal with it until after work.

Currently I only use talcum powder and apply it to the inner thighs, but the baby powder seems to be a hot commodity around here... Anyone have any other solutions to deal with this problem?


----------



## Aidey

Some sports/outdoors stores sell anti-chafing sticks, they look like deodorant. I've never used them, but I've heard they work.


----------



## resq330

Try some Eucerin cream.  It's usually good for things like this.


----------



## Tincanfireman

Wally World sells a generic anti-fungal cream that works wonders; living in the South in the summer teaches stuff like this quick. I've tried the hydrocortisone, and even triple antibiotic; the anti-fungal works best. Works on the tootsies, too...


----------



## johnrsemt

Gold Bond powder works great.
Also, diaper rash cream works well.


----------



## fit4duty

511 makes some cool compression shorts/boxer briefs that work great for that. Should be able to find some at any LEO/FD uniform shop


----------



## nemedic

fit4duty said:


> 511 makes some cool compression shorts/boxer briefs that work great for that. Should be able to find some at any LEO/FD uniform shop



take the shorts (personally prefer the underarmour ones, but whichever brand), with the gold bond.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

We did some pretty extensive hiking in all conditions at my wilderness first response and disaster releif school. (12 mile speed hike through two rivers and a small swamp in 6 hours, 30 miles in 11 hours in the rain, 58 miles in 24 hours, etc.) I used a UA compression shorts and never had any problems on my inner thighs. I would chafe under my arms som too because I did not like having my compression shirt that tight. I would use diaper rash cream anywhere I got chafed and it was gone like that. If I remembered to put it on before the hike, I would have 0 problems.


----------



## goodgrief

*diaper rash cream*

You will laugh but it works. And it doesnt smell, is cheap and made to deal with wetness. Also works really really well on any sweat/heat rash.  just buy the store brand one.


----------



## Veneficus

*as only could be said in Louisiana*

Boudreaux's Butt Paste


----------



## 46Young

Compression shorts work well. If you're on a budget and need to go ghetto, just by some cotton shorts from Walmart or some discount store. Wear them as underwear. I do this on the job, as we're only allowed to wear cotton PT gear per dept SOP. They say that this is in case you get burned in a fire. If you're burnt to the point you're worrying about your underwear or t-shirt adhering to your skin, you've got bigger problems to worry about. But I digress. So, I went on the cheap and bought the cotton shorts and wear them under longer shorts for PT.

Also, try removing the hair from the contact points on your inner thighs.


----------



## 8jimi8

chamois wax


----------



## Sodapop

*Anti Monkey Butt*

This is a great product that is made specifically for what you are talking about. It is made and used by motorcycle riders specifically in warm areas or long distance riders.

No smell and it does a fantastic job. I use this along with compression shorts when on the motorcycle for long rides and in our 100+ summer heat.


http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/


----------



## b2dragun

I use powder through the day and at the end of the day before bed I apply A&D ointment.  I found this remedy working a pool 40hrs a week in 115 degree weather.  But to be perfectly honest there were some days when nothing worked.  Good luck finding the right combo.


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24

Compression shorts (spandex, Under Armour, etc) and baby powder/lotion.


----------



## mycrofft

*Active ingredient in Butt Paste and A&D oint is zinc oxide.*

A&D also has cod liver extract so it smells.

IF you chafe has a definite border (a "serpigenous" border, look it up) you have a fungus. NEVER use hydrocortisone cream on fungus, that is like painting over dryrot, covers the signs and makes it worse. A betadine paint will knock it down, but a prolonged tx with Tinactin or some such is needed to keep it down for a while. If you have peeling or other signs of athelete's feet, you will probably have fungus, tinea pedis and tinea cruris are caused by the same critter. Tx your feet as well. Same if it gets into your navel.

IF you are diabetic or might be, you may have yeast, with that distinctive yeasty odor. See your MD, diabetes control first, then tx/rx. Again, in the field betadine will knock it down but not curative.

Slippery shorts, dx and tx any underlying infection, when skin is intact use a zinc oxide preparation and the slippery or compressive shorts.


----------



## thinkABC

LOL.  I don't know if you're male or female.  

If you're a man, what kind of underwear you're wearing could be a factor.  I like boxer briefs, as they seem to prevent that, as long as they fit well.  They are kind of tight, so the "V" of the inseams is right up under you.  Hence, when you walk, it's fabric on fabric.  With briefs, your legs stick out, so the "V" of your britches is right there rubbing.  With boxers, the "V" of the boxers is rubbing.  Notice how if we could walk around naked, we'd probably be OK, but with tight leg protection, we're also OK.  It's that "V" where the inseams meet that chafes, at least in my experience.  

Boxer briefs.  Thank god for the underwear hybrid.


----------



## EMS_rabbit

Take a big glob of vasaline lube yourself up and go about your day.


----------



## nomofica

Haha thanks for the replies guys.

I do wear boxer-briefs but they're just not quite doing the trick. I use baby powder right now but it doesn't last very long. I'll give these other remedies a try.


----------



## 8jimi8

i'm telling you chamois wax is the way to go.

i rode 250miles on my pedi-cab in 3 consecutive 100+ (85% humidity) for a festival down here.  I only had to reapply after about 8-10 hours.  

No odor, you can get a huge tube of it for ~$15 at REI, or any other cycling shop.

You dont necessarily need the bicycle padded shorts, but some boxers and the wax will go a long way.  I personally can't hang with the boxer briefs... boxers all the way.. (pun intended)


----------



## lightsandsirens5

8jimi8 said:


> You dont necessarily need the bicycle padded shorts, but some boxers and the wax will go a long way. I personally can't hang with the boxer briefs... boxers all the way.. (pun intended)


 
*groan*

I ended up switching to boxers while I was in TX last summer. Helps quite a bit. For long distance (10-15 plus miles) and/or speed hiking (6 plus mph) though, it still takes compression shorts.


----------



## kermit

Remember Joe Namath getting a bad rap for wearing pantyhose? humm... maybe it was before under armor. I say compression shorts and shirt too ,you will be amazed how cool you stay with the shirt on under another one. I just cut two overflowing pickup loads of firewood in the mid day sun and it worked great. keeps you warmer on cold days too under armor gets the 100% thumbs up from me.


----------

